# Vet hero struck down by political fire



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Another great decision by our lovely state Government...








*By Peter Gelzinis*
Wednesday, December 29, 2010

Tom Kelley's bravery on the Ong Muong Canal in Vietnam, June 15, 1969, was conspicuous enough that Richard Nixon draped the Medal of Honor around his neck.
In a perfect world, it should have been enough to cement his position as this state's Secretary of Veterans' Services against the usual vagaries of politics.
But it wasn't.

http://bostonherald.com/news/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1305961&srvc=news&position=3


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> JudyAnn Bigby, the Secretary of Health and Human Services - a woman who was just out of high school when Tom Kelley lost an eye and had half his face blown off commanding a river rescue - told this certified hero that come Jan. 21, he was out of a job.


Disgusting, I'll bet she and her boss were in the crowd of hippies who spit on these soldiers as they returned home.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

_Reportedly, Bigby told Kelley that both the governor and lieutenant governor "want to move the agency in a different direction."

_I'll say it... This means a black appointee.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Given that Tom Kelley has shaped the department of veterans affairs into a national model of innovation and outreach, it's hard to know what Bigby meant by "a different direction."


My guess is they would like the agency to become more inefficient and costly run by someone completely unqualified to hold the position like every other agency in this state. Let's take a man who is doing a good job and toss him to the curb. That makes a lot of sense. I know it's a redundant statement, but deval really is a moron. As for that little twit bigby, she should be thanking Mr. Kelley every time she sees him not telling him to pack up his stuff and move along.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't get upset about this anymore, the douchebags who supported Patrick are to blame, and chief among the blame is OUR unions. They support this douche


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Tom Kelley is a damn hero and this is damn shame.

Some of us have talked about him in the past:


Delta784 said:


> Several years ago I was in a huge battle with UMass over veteran's benefits for graduate school, and a man named Tom Kelley, the MA Secretary of Veteran's Services, went to bat for me in a big way.....he ended up saving me about $15,000.
> 
> It wasn't until later I learned he is a Medal of Honor recipient;
> 
> CMOHS.org - Lieutenant Commander KELLEY, THOMAS G., U.S. Navy





kwflatbed said:


> Tom Kelly was a REAL swift boat captian not a fake like Kerry.





Delta784 said:


> You got that right, Harry....one of the nicest, most unassuming guys you'd ever meet, but he fought like hell for me, taking on Billy Bulger when he was still UMass President.





kwflatbed said:


> I have met him also,one hell of a guy.


---------- Post added at 12:34 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------



firefighter39 said:


> I can't get upset about this anymore, the douchebags who supported Patrick are to blame, and chief among the blame is OUR unions. They support this douche


True, but then again, I think that keeping a war hero in a job he does well should transcend politics--and would with most other politicians, even despite political party of the appointee.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Through his parole board, the Governor has killed Officer Maguire. Now he wants to screw with the vets. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Deval was quoted as saying, "we need a fresh pair of eyes on this." the dipshit didn't get that Kelley lost his eye during the battle that got him the CMoH


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:banghead:


SOT said:


> Deval was quoted as saying, "we need a fresh pair of eyes on this." the dipshit didn't get that Kelley lost his eye during the battle that got him the CMoH


 Id love to know how much was "donated" to Devil to get the position?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> :banghead:
> Id love to know how much was "donated" to Devil to get the position?


You know we could probably find out! 
Seems most of his money was donated to obama and the like, none to Patrick from him but some from family members.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"Bigby told Kelley that both the governor and lieutenant governor “want to move the agency in a different direction.” 

Yeah right down the toilet.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gala to honor Mass. veterans secretary*








*By Michele McPhee
*Monday, May 9, 2011









Photo by Lisa Hornak (file) 
Thomas G. Kelley

Tom Kelley - who earned the Medal of Honor for his bravery in a battle that cost him his eye in Vietnam - is no stranger to dangerous territory.
Combat is ugly, but so is Massachusetts politics.
Kelley found that out first hand earlier this year when Gov. *Deval Patrick* asked the beloved Secretary of Veterans Affairs to reapply for his job and Patrick dumped him for campaign supporter Coleman Nee.
Nee is a veteran and is well-respected. But Kelley is that and a Medal of Honor recipient. Veterans statewide were outraged. Career politicians and those Kelley had helped out over the years waited for word of a nice send-off at the State House for a man who did so much for returning vets.

Full Story:
Gala to honor Mass. veterans secretary - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That article says that the Governor will be there. Do me a favor guys and gals, will you? If I am ever in a position to be honored either by deed or when I pass, I want you all to prevent the douchebag Governor and his dumbass Lt. from attending. Bar them physically from entering and tell them that is my wish. I will gladly to the same for you all as well. Thank you.


----------

